# lost/stolen werner bent shaft



## CASE (Apr 17, 2007)

either in front of friends house in downtown durango or during shuttle on the florida my paddle went missing any info would be great (no questions asked), werner bent shaft player w/pogies

thanx,
clint


----------



## CASE (Apr 17, 2007)

my # 410 916-3777


----------

